# go shoot a pinhole?



## mysteryscribe (Sep 15, 2006)

when they tell me to go shoot a pinhole this is what I use... Its a 620 rollfilm ansco ready flash with a grafted kodak brownie shutter with a pin hole lens .0177 of an inch in diameter. This shutter has I no use, B good for short exposures i guess, T the most valuable thing on the camera. Must be used with the gurkin bean bag sock for stability..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh yeah this is from a paper negative....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 18, 2006)

Its sad but true my newest pinhole camera had to be demolished, well some of it.  the shutter would not work as a penhole it vinyetted the image.  Darn shame.

So its back to the steel and pinhole lens plastered to the body aw well always a fall back possition.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 19, 2006)

Let me just add this one thing.... I hate pinhole when they have light leaks.  It is almost impossible to find them.  The tiniest leak will fog because the exposure is sooooooo long.

Yes I did and no i didn't find it.


----------



## mortallis288 (Sep 20, 2006)

u can build them out of a shoe box , we did in class, although u only get one shot then head to thedark room


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 20, 2006)

Ive never been able to shoot a roll of 12o film in a cardboard camera.  Otherwise I would make them out of typing paper.


----------

